# Remap Recommendation



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi, I have been toying with getting my Golf gt tdi 170 mapped, any recommendations on where is best place to go and how much should I expect to pay. 
I'm based in West Kilbride so looking for somewhere reasonably near to me. 
Cheers:thumb:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

simon at emaps has a very good reputation certainly worth a google search


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Shark Performance… I would go nowhere else.


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Gizmo68 said:


> Shark Performance… I would go nowhere else.


Mansfield ain't exactly what I would call local.:wall:


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

No, but depending on the age of the car you can use their STS to remap it, or visit a local Shark dealer.

They are a 4 hrs drive from me too, but worth it.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Automec-26, Milton Rd, East Kilbride, Glasgow , G74 5BU 

Not sure if they only deal with import's though so worth a hunt for there number and a call first.


----------



## Steven878 (Jul 20, 2012)

Star performance in fife specialise in vag cars. 

Thats pretty local i guess. I travel to leeds from Edinburgh to get my car mapped. Lol


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Ecotune in hillington. Without a doubt the best local mapper about


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Gizmo68 said:


> Shark Performance… I would go nowhere else.


Brotek are a Shark Dealer just outside Edinburgh :thumb:


----------



## ajz18 (Oct 17, 2012)

cant go wrong with revo technik look at the reviews online


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> Ecotune in hillington. Without a doubt the best local mapper about


I think ecotune is the one for me, I've dealt with Stan many years ago from his home in Erskine when I had a BMW 320d. 
Thanks for your help everyone:thumb:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

patbhoy said:


> I think ecotune is the one for me, I've dealt with Stan many years ago from his home in Erskine when I had a BMW 320d.
> Thanks for your help everyone:thumb:


Pretty sure he's recently become an APR dealer too so he has a few options for VAG owners. And his unit it something else.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

ajz18 said:


> cant go wrong with revo technik look at the reviews online


Not a fan of generic REVO maps tbh. Remap is too spiky. Torque comes too suddenly instead of being smooth.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

You have a wealth of choice with the 170 but you may need to be mindful of the build date of the car and security of the ECU (Bosch EDC17 unit may be installed).

Best phoning a few remap specialists and get some opinions. I'm guessing you should be fine. Again I'd mention Brotek (Shark), Star (GIAC), and Falkland in Glenrothes who can do Revo or Superchips....


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

look up juicy detailing they should be able to help or point you in the right direction :thumb:


----------



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

Spoke to Stan at Ecotune today and I'm happy with what he has to offer i.e. full before and after vcds diagnostic reports and before and after dyno printouts. 
At £349 he ain't the cheapest but as I said previously I've used Stan in the past and have complete faith in his work.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Shark recommendation here. They mapped my golf gti with amazing results! I wouldn't use anyone else.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I think there is a shark dealer in Glasgow, it's a mobile unit. Best giving Ben a call but defo worth the money. 

Seriously if its a vag car go with shark!


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Pat i`am from West Kilbride now staying in Ardrossan ! i used Angel tunning from troon, Paul knows his stuff remapped my bmw 335d with great results. He came down to hunterston power station & done 5 of the boys cars, all are over the moon with results.pm me i will give you the details.
cheers 
Kermit


----------

